# plus size and ttc over 35



## mummyb2b

i'm 36 and size 22-24 and worried that this may be causing its own problems ttc in addition to the age ones! i know that as soon as i have my bfp i will have the determination to make sure everything that passes my lips is going to be something healthy for the baby, but whilst i'm feeling stressed, i just cant seem to muster the determination to do anything for me now and as noone has yet said the weight is a problem officially i cant seem to get it in my head! i know i should loose weight for my own sake aswell as ttc but i just seem to have o will power at the mo. 

is anyone else out there like me or got any tips/advice and has any experiences they can share please?


----------



## NMichMomma

Yup, Im there..I have PCOS so I struggle with weight too:shrug:. I got pg with my first child at 32, one month post wedding. I had lost about 35 lbs and my cycles which are normally wacked decided for once to be almost normal. I really do think that weightloss helped a huge amount for that time. This time around Im fighting old eggs, weight (though I have dropped 30lbs again) and some light stress. I wish you luck!!


----------



## winterdaze

Hi mummyb2b! I understand what you are going through! I was obese (I got up to size 20 and 227 lbs and I'm 5'4") and I was starting to experience anovulatory and irregular cycles, so my weight was definitely a factor, as when I was lighter I had normal periods. I kept trying and trying to lose weight on my own, and I could lose a few pounds, but I would just gain it back and then some. Last year in August, I had weight loss surgery at 223 lbs, and now I'm down to 122 lbs, and my cycles have regulated, although they have gotten shorter and lighter. In fact, I got one in the hospital, and since surgery they have gone from 31-33 days to 26-28 days in recent months. I had the surgery for health reasons; I had extremely high cholesterol, sleep apnea, and was starting to become diabetic. Plus the irregular cycles and I wanted another baby, and I knew with my age (34; I'll be 35 in July) I only had a few good years left to ttc. Weight loss surgery is a drastic step, and one to be taken only after a lot of consideration, but in my situation, it was right for me, and I am happy I did it.

That being said, while being overweight or underweight can definitely impact fertility and also pregnancy risks, there are plus-size women who conceive naturally and have healthy pregnancies and babies, even over 35. So don't give up hope! I wish you the best of luck and lots of babydust!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi, I am in the same boat... Very obese, desperate for a baby, but for some reason, I just can't get motivated to diet. I have set a goal of losing 5st by oct/nov with a plan to ttc at this time. Although, even if I lost 5st, I would not be at a heathy weight (19st) but do not have the luxury of time, I am 35 in august.

Sarah x


----------



## JandK

I am 39 and overweight. I fear the same thing. I just started TTC in April and im on my second IUI. i cant get motivated to lose weight. I want to eat healthy and know how to I just dont. I have considered a weight loss program to up my odds because im short on time and fertility treatments are expensive. I just wanted you to know I feel for you.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Somedays I think stuff it and try for a baby now, but too be honest I would be petrified of telling my doctor I was pregnant and so over weight. I started opk on the 12 day of my cycle this month day 18 and no red line....now I am worried that I don't ovulate :(


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

I went through the same stresses end of last year when my partner decided he was ready to start a family. I was 91 kilos, I am 164cm so in the obese category I think my BMI was 33 or 34. I started putting on weight after a car accident and just didn't make the decsn to get it off. Of course none wants to be obese I felt awful on so many levels but when I read about what pregnancy would mean for me physically and the implications for the child I went to code red.I walked into a pharmacy and signed up for a diet regimen then I joined a small gym with a qualified personal trainer. 

I can tell you it required planning and constant reminding of my goals but after the first 6 - 8 weeks of working out I started to feel really great. I am 75 kilos and my BMI is 28 so I am no longer obese. I still have 8-10 kilos to hit my goal weight. I run every other day and I feel fantastic. I sleep better , my cycles are regular, no PMS, my skin is clear the benefits are endless.

I want you to know that if I can do it anyone can. I amazed myself and so can you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I guess everyone is different but for me I focused on wanting to give any child I conceived the best chance in life and to make sure I was going to be healthy enough to be there. Its a reality so I would remind myself everyday by looking at articles of what would happen if I didn't make the change. 

One more thing. It is a process and all that matters is to make a start :hugs:
Maybe we should help each other out and set some goals and support each other through it, it always helps to know you are not alone :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi madeline,

Thanks for you message....very inspirational. I am joining a gym tomorrow and you are right I need the think about the effects my weight will have on a baby. If i really tried hard I could get to a more acceptable weight by the end of the year. I just need to think about my goal :). How is everyone else doing? mummyb2b hope you don't think I am taking over your thread/journal. I can move elsewhere if you want :)


----------



## Madeline

hey bitsysarah good on you thats awesome! if you can get yourself some pt sessions so you can get someone to push you and help establish the habit to get you through the first couple of months while you find your feet. The key thing in the gym is weights, learning the technique so you get it right and don't hurt yourself and building muscle. Noone can build enough muscle just running or cycling etc you have to do weights. My pt is a former olympic medalist he trains athletes. I have learned alot from him, in particular the fact that all athletes do weights to excel in their sport. 

I started with 2 x 30 min weights sessions a week. if you have a good pt you can burn 600 calories in each session. They are designed so they have some cardio to keep my heart rate up simple things like for e.g. 1 minute sprint on an elliptical trainer or 1 minute sprint on a rower then a series of sets with weights., no stopping in between. 

In between times I walked my dogs everyday for say 4km and after a while i was walking faster then I broke into a jog and since then i have been running. Running is a complex activity so you need to work up to it but you may prefer just fast walking or cycling. 

After 3 mths I started doing 3 gym sessions a week. My body shape has completely changed I have lost 16 cm from my waist and in the first month alone I dropped 6 cm from each thigh. Which reminds me measurements are really important as you put on muscle they are what really count.:) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## mummyb2b

Thank you everyone who has commented it really does help to know i'm not alone and maybe we could all try keep each other inspired?



Bitsysarah said:


> Hi madeline,
> 
> Thanks for you message....very inspirational. I am joining a gym tomorrow and you are right I need the think about the effects my weight will have on a baby. If i really tried hard I could get to a more acceptable weight by the end of the year. I just need to think about my goal :). How is everyone else doing? mummyb2b hope you don't think I am taking over your thread/journal. I can move elsewhere if you want :)

no not at all stay here so we can all stick together!!!



Madeline said:


> hi guys
> 
> I went through the same stresses end of last year when my partner decided he was ready to start a family. I was 91 kilos, I am 164cm so in the obese category I think my BMI was 33 or 34. I started putting on weight after a car accident and just didn't make the decsn to get it off. Of course none wants to be obese I felt awful on so many levels but when I read about what pregnancy would mean for me physically and the implications for the child I went to code red.I walked into a pharmacy and signed up for a diet regimen then I joined a small gym with a qualified personal trainer.
> 
> I can tell you it required planning and constant reminding of my goals but after the first 6 - 8 weeks of working out I started to feel really great. I am 75 kilos and my BMI is 28 so I am no longer obese. I still have 8-10 kilos to hit my goal weight. I run every other day and I feel fantastic. I sleep better , my cycles are regular, no PMS, my skin is clear the benefits are endless.
> 
> I want you to know that if I can do it anyone can. I amazed myself and so can you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I guess everyone is different but for me I focused on wanting to give any child I conceived the best chance in life and to make sure I was going to be healthy enough to be there. Its a reality so I would remind myself everyday by looking at articles of what would happen if I didn't make the change.
> 
> One more thing. It is a process and all that matters is to make a start :hugs:
> Maybe we should help each other out and set some goals and support each other through it, it always helps to know you are not alone :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

thank you for that inspirational story madeline it really has got me thinking! i think i have been blaming it on the fact i have been quite stressed and couldnt possible add something to that stress! well actually by doing this, it could possibly help to reduce some of the stress (not all as we selling 2 houses & buying another all at same time so not going to change that) buy hey its gotta be worth a try and it will help my baby when i do manage to get pregnant too! Thank you!


----------



## Madeline

hi mummyb2b you are totally right the effect of weight loss and working out is actually to reduce stress and make you better able to cope with it. I have found I feel stronger not just physically but psychologically. I am calmer and when I feel the pressure I go for a run now and the physical activity cures me of the stress. 

I hope you decide to get a pt and start gym training. If you do make sure you interview them to find someone who understands it is a process and will push you hard enough. Set clear goals i.e. measuring every month for e.g. so you can benchmark your progress its very motivating :) :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi,

I joined the gym today....30 lengths of the pool. Not bad since I haven't exercised in years. I plan on doing a class tomorrow night beginners step/abs. Exercise is going well, food intake is not . Will be joining slimming world tomorrow 

I have had some scary nightmares these past couple of nights. Not sure if that is because I am reducing my sleeping medication (in preparation for ttc). I suffer from extreme insomnia.... Not looking forward to not being able to fall asleep....but it has got to be done, my gp has said that if I continue to take it when pregnant my baby 
with suffer with withdrawal at birth.

Day 21 of a 29 day cycle and still ovulation. ... Getting worried


----------



## Madeline

hi bitysarah omg I am so proud of you that is awesome! You won't believe what you are capable of :hugs:

I suffered from really bad insomnia myself for a quite a while it was awful. This is wat worked for me, getting some early morning sun with a 20 minute walk and staying out of the light in the late afternoon. Another really pivotal move was giving up caffeine. It had a profound effect on me. You will find the more you work out the more tired you will feel at night and the better you will sleep. 

I can't wait to hear how you get on. Remember to keep moving so add in afternoon walks when you have time just 30 mins to break a sweat is fabulous :hugs:

Madeline xx


----------



## JandK

Ive had my second failed IUI so I joined the YMCA today to lose weight and gain health.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Jandk good luck at the YMCA ..... I am going to a hen night on Saturday and every dress I tried on I looked like a whale..so I have decided to put the sleep med reduction, folic acid and opk on hold and concentrate on losing weight.....my weight holds me back so much in life :( I can't do the things I want to do....sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself today :(. Keep up the good work girls :)


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping by? I'm a size 20 and aged 39. I concieved on the 24th cycle (male factor issues) I was just starting to accept that i would have to lose weight for treatment as my bmi is too high and I found the more I thought about diets the more stressed i became the more I would eat! While being a 20 isn't ideal but all i can do is manage my weight througout my pregnancy and at 11+3 i've not gained anything. So something is working.
The things i did do were yoga and reduced the meat in my diet and ate regular meals.

I wish all you lovely ladies the very best of luck in your ttc journeys x

Ps. i hope i haven't offended anyone by posting here?


----------



## JandK

Not offended. im 39 and size 20 and have decided to work towards better health...I am still trying to conceive. its an emotional roller coaster...


----------



## tigerlilly

JandK said:


> Not offended. im 39 and size 20 and have decided to work towards better health...I am still trying to conceive. its an emotional roller coaster...

I know just what you mean :hugs: Good luck with your better health goals sound like a great plan x


----------



## pdmcd17

Can I join
I'm 40 and a size 16-18 (USA size)
In dec I had a 4 cm ovarian cyst my dr agreed to put me on metformin
I rejoined weight watcher and got back into running and returned to the gym
Doh joined both also

I'm down 35 lbs my cyst is gone and my cycles seem normal
I still need to loose another 40-60 to be at a healthy weight 
I'm hoping the weight loss and activity will help us in ttc


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies another size 18/20 here ,joined slimming world two weeks ago and have lost 9 pounds ,had also lost almost a stone myself and I need to lose another36 pound for August ,hope we can all support each other thru our journeys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I am 38 and am about 14.5 stones so quite a bit overweight. I am in the obese category of the BMI. I have PCOS and dieting just doesn't do the job. I have to exercise a tonne and with 2 kiddos now at home, working FT and looking after them when I get home, I just don't have the time to go to the gym 5 times a week.

I have conceived 4 times and have always been this weight!


----------



## ChelliBelle

I too am in the shall we say large catagory....my OH calls it voluptuous scumptious lol....Size 18-20, but i've been with slimming world since Nov and have lost 2 1/2 stone, and continue to go so hopfully will lose some more before a BFP. 

While i do think some reports can be exagerated around weight and pregnancy- being more healthly can't ever be a bad thing!

I go to the gym 3 times a week, but stopped when i found out i was pregnant before my mc, hoping to start back again soon.

Good luck on the loses ladies- its not an easy task- but definately an achievable one :)


----------



## goddess25

I am the only one not planning on losing weight just yet. I guess I have been lucky so far so we will see how TTC goes in the next few cycles, then I plan on losing all the weight after my last child. I don't want to work so hard at losing weight then put it all back on again with a pregnancy! I would like to lose about 40lbs then re evaluate from there.


----------



## JandK

goddess25 said:


> I am the only one not planning on losing weight just yet. I guess I have been lucky so far so we will see how TTC goes in the next few cycles, then I plan on losing all the weight after my last child. I don't want to work so hard at losing weight then put it all back on again with a pregnancy! I would like to lose about 40lbs then re evaluate from there.

I can see how that makes sense


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys,

Glad to see there are others out there, I am beginning to think 70lbs loss by November is a little too optimistic. I have only been following sw properly since Thursday and even did well at a hen party in Cardiff this week......I didn't drink and chose healthy food options. Haven't been to gym this past week, I have proper induction on Wednesday so I may wait till then. How is everyone else getting on? Weigh on on Thursday....I want to lose 5lb my mini goal for the week.


----------



## ChelliBelle

goddess25 said:


> I am the only one not planning on losing weight just yet. I guess I have been lucky so far so we will see how TTC goes in the next few cycles, then I plan on losing all the weight after my last child. I don't want to work so hard at losing weight then put it all back on again with a pregnancy! I would like to lose about 40lbs then re evaluate from there.



Goddess, I'm not losing weight to get pregnant. I started because i want to get healthier. If i get pregnant again i'll continue to follow SW to try and remain as healthy as possible, so hopefullly i'll gain just pregnancy weight. 
:) Id probably think your way if i was only 14 1/2 stone lol...


----------



## ChelliBelle

Bitsysarah said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Glad to see there are others out there, I am beginning to think 70lbs loss by November is a little too optimistic. I have only been following sw properly since Thursday and even did well at a hen party in Cardiff this week......I didn't drink and chose healthy food options. Haven't been to gym this past week, I have proper induction on Wednesday so I may wait till then. How is everyone else getting on? Weigh on on Thursday....I want to lose 5lb my mini goal for the week.

Hun, just stick with it and don't put too much pressure on yourself- a loss is a loss after all, whethers its 1lb or 5! Good luck :)


----------



## mummyb2b

tigerlilly said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me popping by? I'm a size 20 and aged 39. I concieved on the 24th cycle (male factor issues) I was just starting to accept that i would have to lose weight for treatment as my bmi is too high and I found the more I thought about diets the more stressed i became the more I would eat! While being a 20 isn't ideal but all i can do is manage my weight througout my pregnancy and at 11+3 i've not gained anything. So something is working.
> The things i did do were yoga and reduced the meat in my diet and ate regular meals.
> 
> I wish all you lovely ladies the very best of luck in your ttc journeys x
> 
> Ps. i hope i haven't offended anyone by posting here?

no not at all! can i ask a question though, hope you dont mind, but are you showing pregnant as yet? just wondered if i was to get pregnant now would i just look fat or would i actually have a pregnant belly? i would love to have a photo of me and my husband with me and a big bump before our baby came along!


----------



## Flipperty

Thank goodness I'm not alone! hello all you lovely ladies :flower::flower:

I am 39 - been ttc for 2 years for #1

Had lot of tests done on the NHS - all the tests they did came back ok with me, only now I am finding out maybe I don't ovulate every cycle? and i am not sure if my progesterone levels are very good? DH sperm count was not so great but 2nd one it had got better but still below ( he has 2 children from a previous relationship, that was a few years ago now) - in the end they said our problem was unexplained infertility and that my hubby had to stop smoking and drinking and I had to loose weight! 

I have in fact, since we last saw that doctor put on weight. I guess stress and being unhappy that I am not getting pregnant is partly to do with it - but ultimately I can only blame myself! :nope: 

We are starting IVF and have our first appointment this month and my BMI has to be below a certain number so i need to check exactly what I am and do something quickly.... 

It would be great if we could all support one another in our quest to loose some lbs for those of us who do want to and would like support. 

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Flipperty said:


> Thank goodness I'm not alone! hello all you lovely ladies :flower::flower:
> 
> I am 39 - been ttc for 2 years for #1
> 
> Had lot of tests done on the NHS - all the tests they did came back ok with me, only now I am finding out maybe I don't ovulate every cycle? and i am not sure if my progesterone levels are very good? DH sperm count was not so great but 2nd one it had got better but still below ( he has 2 children from a previous relationship, that was a few years ago now) - in the end they said our problem was unexplained infertility and that my hubby had to stop smoking and drinking and I had to loose weight!
> 
> I have in fact, since we last saw that doctor put on weight. I guess stress and being unhappy that I am not getting pregnant is partly to do with it - but ultimately I can only blame myself! :nope:
> 
> We are starting IVF and have our first appointment this month and my BMI has to be below a certain number so i need to check exactly what I am and do something quickly....
> 
> It would be great if we could all support one another in our quest to loose some lbs for those of us who do want to and would like support.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all xx



Hi- sorry to hear about all your complications- but hopefully you'll have successful IVF.

i think thats a good idea to get the support. I'm with SW at the min so if you want to keep in contact that would be fine :)

I'm NTNP at the moment after a loss, but I am eager to lose more weight- it's all got to help :)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi, I think its good idea to support each other. It's my weigh day for slimming world tomorrow....I have not stuck to it totally, but have defo ate much better this week. I will let you know how it goes :) I have not been back to the gym, but plan on going swimming tomorrow :)


----------



## pdmcd17

hi everyone
i had my weigh in yesterday i was up i did expect it we ate badly from fri - yest
today since we were both up were back on track with eating and exercise.

i know that loosing 35 lbs has help regulate my cycles i now ovulate every month and my cyst is gone from my one ovary. doh loosing 45 has helped with his sperm count and ability to perform and recover


----------



## felix555

my main motivation for losing weight (2.5st in total) was doing it before TTC. i hit my goal weight and in that month we started trying, got pregnant in the first month but that sadly ended in a MC. (this was march) we are now trying again.

i would have never dreamed of starting before losing the weight as i wanted to be a healthy weight before trying.

i was never able to stick to any diet before this diet to get to a healthy weight to conceive it's all the motivation i needed.


----------



## Bitsysarah

3 lb loss whoop whoop .... Wanted to lose more but it is going in the right direction :). Didn't make the pool, but got my gym induction tomorrow :) 

Day 8 opk negative
Last month day 12 to period = no positive.
Pdmcd17 maybe the reason for this is my weight, as you said once you lost the weight you started to ovulate.


----------



## Flipperty

Hiya ladies :hugs:

I start IVF (well we have our first official consultation ) On Tuesday and I fear I may be told I have to shift some weight before the start of treatment - so i am crash dieting ( doing that terrible 3 day beetroot/Tuna diet!) But it's worth it to get some lbs gone! :wacko: lol 

Well done Bitsysarah, great news :thumbup: - how much do you feel you need to loose? - i'd love to shift 4 stone but that's very doubtful lol... so a stone to begin with will be a good start! 

How's everyone else doing.... :flower:

Edit to add - I am overweight - but my periods were always regular - either 26/28 days normal periods.... then I had clomid - that totally messed up my cycles and put me all out of sink - I have stopped that and over the last 6 months they have returned to normal again.... and my tests ( all i have had done) have all come back OK.... The only thing I was told by the NHS guy we had been seeing was it was unexplained infertility... but i needed to loose weight Hubby to stop smoking and drinking!...


----------



## Flipperty

Well done pdmcd17 :thumbup:


----------



## Flipperty

ChelliBelle said:


> Flipperty said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness I'm not alone! hello all you lovely ladies :flower::flower:
> 
> I am 39 - been ttc for 2 years for #1
> 
> Had lot of tests done on the NHS - all the tests they did came back ok with me, only now I am finding out maybe I don't ovulate every cycle? and i am not sure if my progesterone levels are very good? DH sperm count was not so great but 2nd one it had got better but still below ( he has 2 children from a previous relationship, that was a few years ago now) - in the end they said our problem was unexplained infertility and that my hubby had to stop smoking and drinking and I had to loose weight!
> 
> I have in fact, since we last saw that doctor put on weight. I guess stress and being unhappy that I am not getting pregnant is partly to do with it - but ultimately I can only blame myself! :nope:
> 
> We are starting IVF and have our first appointment this month and my BMI has to be below a certain number so i need to check exactly what I am and do something quickly....
> 
> It would be great if we could all support one another in our quest to loose some lbs for those of us who do want to and would like support.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- sorry to hear about all your complications- but hopefully you'll have successful IVF.
> 
> i think thats a good idea to get the support. I'm with SW at the min so if you want to keep in contact that would be fine :)
> 
> I'm NTNP at the moment after a loss, but I am eager to lose more weight- it's all got to help :)Click to expand...


:hugs: So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thank you for your reply - I'd love to stay in touch if OK? i am having to do a crash diet this week ready for 1st consultation on Tuesday..... I need some motivation - we are moving house and run our own business so life is pretty full on at the mo! :wacko: xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Thanks flipperty! Not done so good this week, still going to get weighed tomorrow though. I have told myself and my boyfriend that I want to lose 5stone before we ttc. I will still be overweight, but will be healthier. I have done opk the past two months and have not has a positive, I am really worried that I am not ovulating :(. I know there is no way I would get fertility treatment the weight I am :(

Flipperty, I home your first treatment appointment goes well.


----------



## pdmcd17

I had my weigh in I was down exactly what I was up last week yeah back on track

Now it'd be nice if I lost about the same next week 
Off to the gym tonight


----------



## sarahincanada

mummyb2b said:


> i'm 36 and size 22-24 and worried that this may be causing its own problems ttc in addition to the age ones! i know that as soon as i have my bfp i will have the determination to make sure everything that passes my lips is going to be something healthy for the baby, but whilst i'm feeling stressed, i just cant seem to muster the determination to do anything for me now and as noone has yet said the weight is a problem officially i cant seem to get it in my head! i know i should loose weight for my own sake aswell as ttc but i just seem to have o will power at the mo.
> 
> is anyone else out there like me or got any tips/advice and has any experiences they can share please?

I was 50 lbs overweight when TTCing, I got pregnant from my frozen transfer so it wasnt a factor for me, but who knows if I would have gotten pregnant faster or naturally at my goal weight. My doctor never told me I had to lose weight, im 5'10 so the 50 lbs is distributed evenly, but if they had checked my BMI it was 29.... in the overweight catagory bordering on obese.



mummyb2b said:


> i know that as soon as i have my bfp i will have the determination to make sure everything that passes my lips is going to be something healthy for the baby, but whilst i'm feeling stressed, i just cant seem to muster the determination to do anything for me now

LOL this made me smile as I said the same thing, but honestly the stress doesnt leave when you are pregnant as you have each milestone to get through....the first scan to see if baby is viable and has a hb, getting to 12 weeks so MC risks go down, getting to 20 weeks and having measurements screenings. Im past that now, but I want to get to 28-30 weeks for bub to have a good chance if he was born early. So although I try to eat healthy I still crave comfort foods and havent been that good, like I thought I would be.

one thing I can suggest to everyone is to try acupuncture.....I comfort ate for 8 years after my dad died and nothing helped, even therapy. I started acupuncture before my frozen transfer and I felt like a different woman....calm, didnt crave sweet things. my dr said that if your body is unbalanced and in crisis mode its very hard not to turn to comforts, but acupuncture can bring it back to balance. so once I give birth Im going back for acupuncture for my cravings. right now Im going to her for chiro for back pain and cant afford both!


----------



## pdmcd17

sarahincanada said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> i'm 36 and size 22-24 and worried that this may be causing its own problems ttc in addition to the age ones! i know that as soon as i have my bfp i will have the determination to make sure everything that passes my lips is going to be something healthy for the baby, but whilst i'm feeling stressed, i just cant seem to muster the determination to do anything for me now and as noone has yet said the weight is a problem officially i cant seem to get it in my head! i know i should loose weight for my own sake aswell as ttc but i just seem to have o will power at the mo.
> 
> is anyone else out there like me or got any tips/advice and has any experiences they can share please?
> 
> I was 50 lbs overweight when TTCing, I got pregnant from my frozen transfer so it wasnt a factor for me, but who knows if I would have gotten pregnant faster or naturally at my goal weight. My doctor ever told me I had to lose weight, im 5'10 so the 50 lbs is distributed evenly, but if they had checked my BMI it was 29.... in the overweight catagory bordering on obese.
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> i know that as soon as i have my bfp i will have the determination to make sure everything that passes my lips is going to be something healthy for the baby, but whilst i'm feeling stressed, i just cant seem to muster the determination to do anything for me nowClick to expand...
> 
> LOL this made me smile as I said the same thing, but honestly the stress doesnt leave when you are pregnant as you have each milestone to get through....the first scan to see if baby is viable and has a hb, getting to 12 weeks so MC risks go down, getting to 20 weeks and having measurements screenings. Im past that now, but I want to get to 28-30 weeks for bub to have a good chance if he was born early. So although I try to eat healthy I still crave comfort foods and havent been that good, like I thought I would be.
> 
> one thing I can suggest to everyone is to try acupuncture.....I comfort ate for 8 years after my dad died and nothing helped, even therapy. I started acupuncture before my frozen transfer and I felt like a different woman....calm, didnt crave sweet things. my dr said that if your body is unbalanced and in crisis mode its very hard not to turn to comforts, but acupuncture can bring it back to balance. so once I give birth Im going back for acupuncture for my cravings. right now Im going to her for chiro for back pain and cant afford both!Click to expand...

congrats Sarah!! good advice


----------



## ChelliBelle

[/QUOTE]

:hugs: So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Thank you for your reply - I'd love to stay in touch if OK? i am having to do a crash diet this week ready for 1st consultation on Tuesday..... I need some motivation - we are moving house and run our own business so life is pretty full on at the mo! :wacko: xx[/QUOTE]

Thank you :hugs: and yes of course stay in touch- i pop on here fairly regularly.

i have a fair amount to lose- but its slowly coming off thats the main thing. Lost 2.5 lb this week- but i'm dreading the weekend as i am going out with my OH to go and watch the Football....and that will mean drinking! lol oh well.

how are you getting on?


----------



## TerriLou

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join in?

I'm about uk size 22/24 and have a lot of weight to lose. I have lost 36lb since January, but thats not as much as I would have done if I had stuck to it.

I find it really hard when someone tells you that you should lose weight so that you can do something in particular, even if that someone is me.

I've been telling myself that the reason I lost the last baby was my weight, but then it could have been anything off a long list of things. I am 50lbs lighter than where I was at my worst, but I'm about 21lbs heavier than when I last got pregnant. (Comfort eating after miscarriage)

I promised myself I would lose weight and learn to scuba dive. I did dive and I really struggled to find equipment to fit me, now we're TTCing again, I wish I had done more with the weightloss, but I'm 37 and running out of time.

I have had a few friends who have lost weight when they are pregnant because they don't eat anymore than they do beforehand and the baby is fine making use of what the mother eats when the mother makes use of what they've eaten over the last few years.

Well, I'm still trying to lose weight while trying to conceive, so we'll see how it goes. Its good to see there are people in a similar position.

terriLou


----------



## sarahincanada

TerriLou said:


> I have had a few friends who have lost weight when they are pregnant because they don't eat anymore than they do beforehand and the baby is fine making use of what the mother eats when the mother makes use of what they've eaten over the last few years.


thats true for me so far, Im 24 weeks and at the same weight as pre pregnancy, where most people have gained 10-20 lbs by now. I lost 10 lbs in first trimester as I was so sick and only just put that back on making me the same. Midwife says to expect about 20 lbs to go on from now, so that means once bub is born I might only be 10-15 lbs over my normal (which is 50lbs overweight already). This was surprising to me as I thought people gained 30-40 lbs! At the prenatal classes the lady said bub feeds off your fat stores so thats why overweight people dont need to gain as much. My bub as measuring a week ahead and looks perfect so he is doing great even though I have not gained.

of course losing weight while ttcing would be beneficial as Im sure all sorts of hormones can be out of balance when overweight. however I wouldnt stress too much, as having that ontop of TTC stress is too much. I really believe when you force yourself to diet it never works, so just concentrate on trying to feed your body nutrients and cut down on sugar but dont eliminate (as you will end up craving it). its been really nice not thinking about weight while pregnant for the first time in years.


----------



## Flipperty

ChelliBelle said:


> Thank you :hugs: and yes of course stay in touch- i pop on here fairly regularly.
> 
> i have a fair amount to lose- but its slowly coming off thats the main thing. Lost 2.5 lb this week- but i'm dreading the weekend as i am going out with my OH to go and watch the Football....and that will mean drinking! lol oh well.
> 
> how are you getting on?

 Well done ChelliBelle :happydance: That's great.... As for the drinking - well.... it'd be rude not to join in! lol :winkwink:

I have loads to loose... I am only short and have gained lots over the winter - Not good :nope:

I have just got my last day 3 results from doctors - I am confused as to what they all may mean so asked on a thread on here.... if they are bad then i guess maybe they'd be better if i could shift some more weight... 

I am currently on day 2 of that tuna/beetroot diet.... It's not the greatest but I just pray it shifts some lbs for me..... [-o&lt;


----------



## Flipperty

Hiya TerriLou :flower:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I am 39 now, and well over weight, according to what they seem to say on the charts i should be about 8 stone! Last time i was 8 and a half stone I was 18! :haha: ( I have gained weight over this last winter , so not good :nope: but I am someone who's never been exactly thin lol! ) I am however pretty fit. 

I have been TTC for over 2 years and I guess according to what the charts say i have all that time been over weight... I dunno.... 

Best of luck to you and i hope we can all support each other in our quest to loose weight and gain our baby :flower: :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Flipperty said:


> Hiya TerriLou :flower:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I am 39 now, and well over weight, according to what they seem to say on the charts i should be about 8 stone! Last time i was 8 and a half stone I was 18! :haha: ( I have gained weight over this last winter , so not good :nope: but I am someone who's never been exactly thin lol! ) I am however pretty fit.
> 
> I have been TTC for over 2 years and I guess according to what the charts say i have all that time been over weight... I dunno....
> 
> Best of luck to you and i hope we can all support each other in our quest to loose weight and gain our baby :flower: :hugs:


Hey Flibberty, I am only 5'4", so should also be 8.5 stones. I am more than double that, so I have a long way to go before I'd be considered 'healthy'.

I am, however, also pretty fit. I can handle Zumba sessions when other people in the classes struggle, I actually did a 3 hour Zumbathon last month, which was great. I also do quite a lot of walking and cycling with my Husband.

It seems like there is a lot of support on here and I look forward to us all getting our BFPs soon and helping eachother through the sickness and mood swings. xx


----------



## Flipperty

TerriLou said:


> Flipperty said:
> 
> 
> Hiya TerriLou :flower:
> 
> So sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I am 39 now, and well over weight, according to what they seem to say on the charts i should be about 8 stone! Last time i was 8 and a half stone I was 18! :haha: ( I have gained weight over this last winter , so not good :nope: but I am someone who's never been exactly thin lol! ) I am however pretty fit.
> 
> I have been TTC for over 2 years and I guess according to what the charts say i have all that time been over weight... I dunno....
> 
> Best of luck to you and i hope we can all support each other in our quest to loose weight and gain our baby :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hey Flibberty, I am only 5'4", so should also be 8.5 stones. I am more than double that, so I have a long way to go before I'd be considered 'healthy'.
> 
> I am, however, also pretty fit. I can handle Zumba sessions when other people in the classes struggle, I actually did a 3 hour Zumbathon last month, which was great. I also do quite a lot of walking and cycling with my Husband.
> 
> It seems like there is a lot of support on here and I look forward to us all getting our BFPs soon and helping eachother through the sickness and mood swings. xxClick to expand...


Well done you :thumbup: not sure I could do 3 mins of Zumba never mind hours! :shock: We walk and cycle too, and I love it but I need to do more if I am to shift the weight, just not enough hours in the day! Day 2 of this crash diet thing today - Pray it helps for the IVF! 

It's a great support to find others who are in the same boat and to have some support of someone who knows how we all feel :flower:

I have just done 3km on my X Trainer in 10 mins... gets the old heart pumping, hope it burns the calories too! :happydance: xx


----------



## TerriLou

Well, on 4dpo today, I wish the 2ww would fly though, had a very slight dip in temps this morning, but not getting too excited. 

Determined to wait until 25 June to test, which'll be 11dpo and also payday from work!

I'm so impatient!

Got a college enrollment pack over the weekend, there's a course starting in September for Tai Chi, I think you learn all about where it comes from as well as doing the exercise. I tried Tai Chi a while ago, but the average age, not including me, was about 70, so didn't really fit in there. I fancy giving this course a go.


----------



## Flipperty

TerriLou said:


> Well, on 4dpo today, I wish the 2ww would fly though, had a very slight dip in temps this morning, but not getting too excited.
> 
> Determined to wait until 25 June to test, which'll be 11dpo and also payday from work!
> 
> I'm so impatient!
> 
> Got a college enrollment pack over the weekend, there's a course starting in September for Tai Chi, I think you learn all about where it comes from as well as doing the exercise. I tried Tai Chi a while ago, but the average age, not including me, was about 70, so didn't really fit in there. I fancy giving this course a go.

 fingers crossed for you :thumbup: I understand about being so impatient... lol :haha:

Good luck with the course, sure it'll be great, don't know much about Tai Chi though - will have to google it :thumbup:

I'm feeling pretty crap today went to have our consultation for IVF - I have to loose weight before we can start... I cried and cried - i feel such a failure in so many ways - not only am I not getting pregnant besides all tests coming back Ok - It's my fault we cant start IVF right away too.... I'm just crap all round... :sad1::sad1:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Feeling a bit blue today.......my best friend has just found out she is pregnant, I so happy for her......but feeling like the amount of weight I have to loose before I can even attempt to conceive is so overwhelming. My job doesn't help it is so stressful, all I want to do is eat crap :( 

Flipperty, how much do you have to loose?


----------



## TerriLou

Flipperty said:


> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Well, on 4dpo today, I wish the 2ww would fly though, had a very slight dip in temps this morning, but not getting too excited.
> 
> Determined to wait until 25 June to test, which'll be 11dpo and also payday from work!
> 
> I'm so impatient!
> 
> Got a college enrollment pack over the weekend, there's a course starting in September for Tai Chi, I think you learn all about where it comes from as well as doing the exercise. I tried Tai Chi a while ago, but the average age, not including me, was about 70, so didn't really fit in there. I fancy giving this course a go.
> 
> fingers crossed for you :thumbup: I understand about being so impatient... lol :haha:
> 
> Good luck with the course, sure it'll be great, don't know much about Tai Chi though - will have to google it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crap today went to have our consultation for IVF - I have to loose weight before we can start... I cried and cried - i feel such a failure in so many ways - not only am I not getting pregnant besides all tests coming back Ok - It's my fault we cant start IVF right away too.... I'm just crap all round... :sad1::sad1:Click to expand...

Aah, Flipperty, this is what I would worry about too. I hope you're feeling a bit more positive today. :hugs:

I know it can be harder for the IVF to take, but surely that should be your decision to make, whether you are willing to risk it or not and then you can lose weight in your own time, if possible.

Larger ladies can conceive on their own, so why can't we have IVF too? This annoys me about Fostering too. My friend was interested in taking in a foster child, but she was told she had to lose weight first. How can being overweight make you a worse foster mum that someone who is at her ideal? Its discrimination. Saying that, I think the laws have been relaxed somewhat over the last few years, so this may not be the case anymore.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

I had wi I was down 4.1 yeah! 
So I figured it out I need to loose 28.2 to be in onederland 

So that is achievable my wedding is in 16 wks so I can do it 

Problem is when do I order my dress? I'm thinking the end of aug


----------



## ChelliBelle

Bitsysarah said:


> Feeling a bit blue today.......my best friend has just found out she is pregnant, I so happy for her......but feeling like the amount of weight I have to loose before I can even attempt to conceive is so overwhelming. My job doesn't help it is so stressful, all I want to do is eat crap :(
> 
> Flipperty, how much do you have to loose?




:hugs: awww hun i know its so hard. I always think loosing weight has got to be the hardest thing. I mean if you need to stop drinking say, you technically just stop! but with food it's not like you can just stop eating all together....temptation is always there! we need it to bloody survive lol

Just keep telling yourself why your losing it.....Just a little each week and before you know it you'll have lost a stone.... and over time you'll find the weigh loss will increase... but i do know how hard it is....i'm trying to!

....and that little bundle at the end will be worth all the slim line tonic water in the world!!!!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Flipperty said:


> ChelliBelle said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: and yes of course stay in touch- i pop on here fairly regularly.
> 
> i have a fair amount to lose- but its slowly coming off thats the main thing. Lost 2.5 lb this week- but i'm dreading the weekend as i am going out with my OH to go and watch the Football....and that will mean drinking! lol oh well.
> 
> how are you getting on?
> 
> Well done ChelliBelle :happydance: That's great.... As for the drinking - well.... it'd be rude not to join in! lol :winkwink:
> 
> I have loads to loose... I am only short and have gained lots over the winter - Not good :nope:
> 
> I have just got my last day 3 results from doctors - I am confused as to what they all may mean so asked on a thread on here.... if they are bad then i guess maybe they'd be better if i could shift some more weight...
> 
> I am currently on day 2 of that tuna/beetroot diet.... It's not the greatest but I just pray it shifts some lbs for me..... [-o&lt;Click to expand...


Tuna and beetroot....that sound erm.....interesting lol...... think i'll stick to slimming world :winkwink: well i put that 2lb back on when i went away at the weekend, but i'm having a rerally good week this week so far.

i have lots to lose, about 6 stone if i'm honest. I'm a 20 now down from a 26 since nov, so it is do-able.

I have no knowledge of IVF to be honest, but fingers crossed for you xx....and yes the weight loss cant help :)


----------



## ChelliBelle

TerriLou said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join in?
> 
> I'm about uk size 22/24 and have a lot of weight to lose. I have lost 36lb since January, but thats not as much as I would have done if I had stuck to it.
> 
> I find it really hard when someone tells you that you should lose weight so that you can do something in particular, even if that someone is me.
> 
> I've been telling myself that the reason I lost the last baby was my weight, but then it could have been anything off a long list of things. I am 50lbs lighter than where I was at my worst, but I'm about 21lbs heavier than when I last got pregnant. (Comfort eating after miscarriage)
> 
> I promised myself I would lose weight and learn to scuba dive. I did dive and I really struggled to find equipment to fit me, now we're TTCing again, I wish I had done more with the weightloss, but I'm 37 and running out of time.
> 
> I have had a few friends who have lost weight when they are pregnant because they don't eat anymore than they do beforehand and the baby is fine making use of what the mother eats when the mother makes use of what they've eaten over the last few years.
> 
> Well, I'm still trying to lose weight while trying to conceive, so we'll see how it goes. Its good to see there are people in a similar position.
> 
> terriLou


Terrilou, hello and welcome :)

Well done on your weight loss- that's fantastic. I've lost around the same amount but it's taken me longer (Nov 11) but its comeing off so who cares right!?

I have to say that i generally disagree with the weight and miscarry thing- this is my personal opinion mind, i'm not an expert. I think you have to look at the how many women that get pregnant with no issue, and have healthly full term babies and yet they have abused their systems and bodies for years and all the way through pregnancy.
There are many people who smoke, drink and take drugs and continue to go on to have healthy badies (not reccommending this ladies, merely stating a point lol)
Many thin and healthy women cant get pregnant, or have MC in the same way that those of us that have more weight do.
the body is a wonderful thing, and while MC is a Bitch of the biggest magnitude, I dont believe it happens because your big.
My mum and sister are bean poles (wenches) :winkwink: both have had MC, both went on to have a few children. I'm sure many have similar stories

Being healthly is not always about weight, skinny people have high fat diets, high cholerestrol etc
Saying that- Losing weight can only be a good thing- for you and potential baby. If only to make sure that when your running around after your little one your dont knock yourself out with your big boobies!!!!! :))

Chin up hun, be positive- your doing so well :) x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Flipperty said:


> TerriLou said:
> 
> 
> Well, on 4dpo today, I wish the 2ww would fly though, had a very slight dip in temps this morning, but not getting too excited.
> 
> Determined to wait until 25 June to test, which'll be 11dpo and also payday from work!
> 
> I'm so impatient!
> 
> Got a college enrollment pack over the weekend, there's a course starting in September for Tai Chi, I think you learn all about where it comes from as well as doing the exercise. I tried Tai Chi a while ago, but the average age, not including me, was about 70, so didn't really fit in there. I fancy giving this course a go.
> 
> fingers crossed for you :thumbup: I understand about being so impatient... lol :haha:
> 
> Good luck with the course, sure it'll be great, don't know much about Tai Chi though - will have to google it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty crap today went to have our consultation for IVF - I have to loose weight before we can start... I cried and cried - i feel such a failure in so many ways - not only am I not getting pregnant besides all tests coming back Ok - It's my fault we cant start IVF right away too.... I'm just crap all round... :sad1::sad1:Click to expand...



hi Flipperty,

Sorry your feeling down- but the good thing is that all your tests came back OK!!! :happydance: and ok yes you have to lose weight before you get IVF, but losing weight is something that you have the control to do something about! and thats a great thing...... 

Dont get me wrong, i'm not dismissing how hard it is to lose it, and sometimes when i look at how much weight i have to lose its disheartening- but this weight took years to creep up, so i realise its gonna take a while to come off (thankfully it comes off quicker than it took to go on!)

But hunny you can do it- I have faith in you. When you want something so bad and you have the opportunity to make it achievable, I am sure that you will find the strength and will power to make you you get your IVF.

If you can, go join a slimming class.... a gal can not life on tuna and beetroot alone :winkwink: x


----------



## ChelliBelle

pdmcd17 said:


> I had wi I was down 4.1 yeah!
> So I figured it out I need to loose 28.2 to be in onederland
> 
> So that is achievable my wedding is in 16 wks so I can do it
> 
> Problem is when do I order my dress? I'm thinking the end of aug

well done- that's a fab loss!


August sound like a good time, it will give you enough time to get the dress altered if you continue to lose more weight with time to spare!


----------

